# Thanks for the invite!



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm setting up a new computer as we speak, so I will have to show my credentials at a later date, I don't know where anything is! Hopefully Tigger and Fatfingers can vouch for me


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Peoples, welcome aboard. I'm fatfingers on the other board and I'm glad to see you jumpin' in here.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

Tigger already warned me 

Thanks!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to OGF.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome aboard. Glad to have you as part of the best fishing site around!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great Peoples!!!!!!!!!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

Got some stuff situated, so I can post some samples now 

Here are some swimbaits I did recently, do not think they are cleared in the pics:


















Some cranks too!
































Some soft plastics:

















Even jigs and such:

















Even a 'swimbait'


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

awsome baits dampeoples welcome


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Dang Peoples! I didnt realize you did all kinds of lures and jigs. How did you get my mailbox!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

Nice stuff!


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice, can't wait to hear more info, and see some more cranks.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, you know the addiction....starts with you thinking you can save a little by making your own, then BAM!!! You've got a shop full of crap 

More pics are in my Gallery. (Says I need 5 posts to post a URL, soon!) I just ordered some photo stuff, hopefully the pictures will start to look better soon! I used to take a lot of pics with my old SLR, but the digital spoiled me, but also made me into a point and click monster, and the pics suck because of it!


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad you showed the crappies Sterling


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site,

I didn't realize you did such variety, never saw them on the other site...great work.

Rod


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks! I just put the Crappies on the spinner Roger, should be shinier cleared 

Yeah, I don't buy much....I'm trying to figure out how to forge hooks and make line too, hehe


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Went to the Butler Musky show today with Vc111. We really enjoyed talking about all the great people showing up here. I love it! You guys are the best!

John


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard dampeoples...looks like another pro has come on board...the baits just keep coming and the skill level continues to rise...can't wait to see more of your work!


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm no pro! I just love it, it makes all the difference in the world!

As far as more pictures, Here they are


----------

